# tupperdore recommendation



## ras_oscar (Aug 30, 2015)

Alright, Alright, Alright. You all told me this would happen. I didn't believe you. I was wrong, you were right. Quit yelling, already!!!

I have a 100 stick humidor which naturally holds approximately 50 sticks. It's full. Yesterday I went to the local B&M to share a stick and I found one I must add to my inventory. The box won't fit in the full humidor. I plan to purchase a tupperdore, outfit it with a hygrometer, the empty cedar cigar boxes my present collection was shipped in, a tub of hartfelt beads and my new find. Which brand of plastic bins holds humidity the best? I'm not looking for anything pretty, its going to sit on the floor of my closet and restock the desktop humidor. I understand I still need to select the size and shape that suits my needs, I'm looking for a recommendation on construction. Here's what I found at Target:

Sterilite® Ultra-Seal™ 16 Cup Dry Food Container : Target
Rubbermaid Easy Find Lids Food Storage Container... : Target


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Rubbermaid. ..2.5 gallon size at Walmart for around $12.


----------



## Van_Wilderness (Sep 25, 2015)

As long as it's "air-tight" you shouldn't have any worries.

PS... one thing I've learned in my short time here regarding humidors/tupperdors/coolidors/wineadors... Get the bigger one :vs_karate:


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

This one also comes highly recommended. I put one in service a few weeks ago.

Amazon.com: Klip It 1870 Rectangular 236-Ounce Container: Food Savers: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## ras_oscar (Aug 30, 2015)

OK, thanks for the recommendations. My plan is to purchase box(es) of cigars, remove any plastic outer wrap, open the box (to remove one or 2 cigars) but leave them in the box and in cellophane until I'm ready to transfer them to my "smoking" humidor. Any issues with that plan of attack?


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

ras_oscar said:


> OK, thanks for the recommendations. My plan is to purchase box(es) of cigars, remove any plastic outer wrap, open the box (to remove one or 2 cigars) but leave them in the box and in cellophane until I'm ready to transfer them to my "smoking" humidor. Any issues with that plan of attack?


You might be better off with a coolerdor then.


----------



## BelleboBaggins (Aug 8, 2015)

Snapware® Airtight Rectangular Plastic Food Storage Container 40 Cup - Shop World Kitchen


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

NormH3 said:


> This one also comes highly recommended. I put one in service a few weeks ago.
> 
> Amazon.com: Klip It 1870 Rectangular 236-Ounce Container: Food Savers: Kitchen & Dining


That's the one I have also, I bought two 1.7" high Spanish Cedar trays from Amazon like was recommended and they fit perfectly stacked inside. Add a few Boveda packs and your are good to go.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

JDom58 said:


> That's the one I have also, I bought two 1.7" high Spanish Cedar trays from Amazon like was recommended and they fit perfectly stacked inside. Add a few Boveda packs and your are good to go.


Do you have a link for those trays?


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

NormH3 said:


> Do you have a link for those trays?


Hi Norm, here you go:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0... cedar tray&qid=1445522216&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1

@NormH3 just wanted to add that if you go with these when you stack them in the container they will be just a hair higher than the edge but due to the lid being raised it will close and seal perfectly. I have 4 Bovedas in there and after seasoning the trays it holds a perfect 65% rh.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

JDom58 said:


> Hi Norm, here you go:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0... cedar tray&qid=1445522216&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1
> 
> @NormH3 just wanted to add that if you go with these when you stack them in the container they will be just a hair higher than the edge but due to the lid being raised it will close and seal perfectly. I have 4 Bovedas in there and after seasoning the trays it holds a perfect 65% rh.


I currently use 3 Bovedas in mine. I do have the bottom lined with some thin Spanish cedar as well. I like the tray idea and may spring for a few. They can always be used later as well if I decide to upgrade to a coolidor.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

@Rondo Thanks for the advice and recommendation, it worked out perfectly!!


----------



## ras_oscar (Aug 30, 2015)

I actually have a spare cooler I'm not using. However, tupper will hold humidity better. No?


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

ras_oscar said:


> I actually have a spare cooler I'm not using. However, tupper will hold humidity better. No?


My cooler works great, majority of them are design to seal very well. I got a 120qt for my boxes


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

@elco69 Can multiple Boveda packs be used in a cooler or do you have to use beads or kitty litter?


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

NormH3 said:


> @elco69 Can multiple Boveda packs be used in a cooler or do you have to use beads or kitty litter?


You can use multiple Boveda if you plan on keeping the cooler closed for extended times. But if you go into it at least one or twice a week, I would go beads. Coolers, because of their size, exchange large amounts of air when opened up, Bovedas although great, are just too slow. Depending on the size of the cooler, you would need a lot of Bovedas. When it comes to cooler size, best to go beads or KL. My 120qt only had 1lb of beads, now 1.5 because I had extra, but the 1lb more then enough. Boveda recommends 1 60g Boveda pack for every 25 cigars, do the match based on your size cooler, that will get pricey


----------



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)

I use the Klip-It 7 Liters like most of the guys here. They hold about 100 cigars out of boxes. In boxes, I can fit 2-4 smaller boxes or 2 standard boxes. If you are planing on doing many boxes, I'd go with a coolidor for sure. 
If you do tupperdors, the Boveda's are great. But like @elco69 said, if doing coolidor, go with beads.

Here is the Boveda chart for reference if you decide to give them a try. I use 2 60gr 65RH packs in each 7 liter Klip-it. The plastic is very efficient and my RH is usually a bit higher than the 65RH (around 67-66RH) most of the time. Wood is much less efficient.









I'm at the point where I'm getting some boxes and trying to decide if I want to do a coolidor or just take them out of the boxes and continue with my existing system in the tupperdors. They just fit so well in my downstairs cabinets and stack so well. And at $12 a real value. 
You can see a 20 count box of AJF Enclave in the top right container for size comparison.
Note: The cigar boxes in the lower left are empty. They are free ones my wife got from our local B&M that she plans to use for something.. someday.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Get a cooler - sounds like you'll be needing one. Craigslist works as long as it doesn't have a funk smell. If $12 is a deal for some tupperware - I _stole_ my 150qt for $40. You should be able to pick up a 48qt or so for around $5 if anyone is getting rid of one. I have a few.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

@hawk45 Hi John nice pics, my collection is starting to look pretty much the same as yours with the help of some awesome BOTLs here and a few 5ers every month since joining here in August.

I found a response you made to thread started about the infamous "Slippery Slope" how time flies LOL

"YUP! Just two weeks ago all I thought I needed was a small tupperdor "because I only need a few cigars"


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

I think some of us prefer the tupperdor as we can use the Boveda packs and not have to mess with kitty litter. Of course there is that added expense, but I like the "place and forget" scenario. I have no plans to collect large quantities of boxed cigars.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

NormH3 said:


> I think some of us prefer the tupperdor as we can use the Boveda packs and not have to mess with kitty litter. Of course there is that added expense, but I like the "place and forget" scenario. I have no plans to collect large quantities of boxed cigars.


Give it time Norm :vs_lol:


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

JDom58 said:


> Give it time Norm :vs_lol:


 @JDom58 I have pretty strong will power. I'd rather buy some aged/rested 5ers from members here.


----------



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)

JDom58 said:


> @hawk45 Hi John nice pics, my collection is starting to look pretty much the same as yours with the help of some awesome BOTLs here and a few 5ers every month since joining here in August.
> 
> I found a response you made to thread started about the infamous "Slippery Slope" how time flies LOL
> 
> "YUP! Just two weeks ago all I thought I needed was a small tupperdor "because I only need a few cigars"


Exactly.. slipped, slid and still sliding.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

@hawk45 I have a similar cabinet but only a single width.


----------



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)

@NormH3 Nice!! I just don't have a place out of the way for a coolidor and I'm a neat freak, so having it just sit in a corner of room would bug the crap out of me.
I see you have the pipe thing going too.. I need to start spreading some love over there.


----------



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)

Here is what the Clip-it 7 liter looks like with two boxes of corona sized cigars and a bunch of 5ers.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Must be cool in your home. Mine typically stays at 70° F in the Clip-It 7.


----------



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)

Yeah, we like it cool and usually keep the house around 68 in the summer and 64 in the winter. The basement is usually a few degrees cooler, but pretty constant year round.

I don't mind paying for A/C, good TP and a good bed.


----------



## Cdncubanlvr (Oct 10, 2015)

Started with a small glass tuperdor, moved on to a 25ct desktop, currently have a 100 ct desktop and have a wineador in the works.. I'm hoping to not go any bigger for a long while lol. We'll see how it goes. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Cdncubanlvr said:


> Started with a small glass tuperdor, moved on to a 25ct desktop, currently have a 100 ct desktop and have a wineador in the works.. I'm hoping to not go any bigger for a long while lol. We'll see how it goes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


:vs_laugh:


----------



## BMWBen (Dec 19, 2014)

How long do you guys let the vinegar/baking soda paste sit on your new tupperdores? I just picked one up and I'm trying to get the plastic smell out now

EDIT: this is what I ended up getting http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ziploc-60-Qt-Large-Deep-Weathertight-Storage-Box-Clear/38345584


----------



## Van_Wilderness (Sep 25, 2015)

I went with crumbled up newspaper for a couple days, but if youre using the baking soda paste I would at least let it dry thoroughly. Worst case scenario you have to repeat the step and wait an extra day or 2.


----------



## BMWBen (Dec 19, 2014)

I ended up just letting it sit for about an hour then rinsed it out and the plastic smell was gone so now its loaded up building RH


----------



## MrBJones (Aug 9, 2015)

NormH3 said:


> This one also comes highly recommended. I put one in service a few weeks ago.
> 
> Amazon.com: Klip It 1870 Rectangular 236-Ounce Container: Food Savers: Kitchen & Dining


What are the inside dimensions at the bottom? Wondering what size spanish cedar could sit there...


----------



## MrBJones (Aug 9, 2015)

Van_Wilderness said:


> I went with crumbled up newspaper for a couple days, but if youre using the baking soda paste I would at least let it dry thoroughly. Worst case scenario you have to repeat the step and wait an extra day or 2.


Newspaper removes smell? How long does it take?


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Mine just needed a good rinse. Try to air it out for a couple days. 

Length 355mm	/ 13.98in
Width 235mm / 9.25in
Height 120mm / 4.72in

Two cedar trays stack perfectly with room for my hygrometer on top


----------



## MrBJones (Aug 9, 2015)

JDom58 said:


> Hi Norm, here you go:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0... cedar tray&qid=1445522216&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1
> 
> @NormH3 just wanted to add that if you go with these when you stack them in the container they will be just a hair higher than the edge but due to the lid being raised it will close and seal perfectly. I have 4 Bovedas in there and after seasoning the trays it holds a perfect 65% rh.


These trays have an MDF base. As far as I know, you shouldn't let MDF get wet; what did you do to season?


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

MrBJones said:


> These trays have an MDF base. As far as I know, you shouldn't let MDF get wet; what did you do to season?


Just wiped them down a couple of times with a clean lightly dampened sponge with distilled water. Worked like a charm.


----------



## logos (Jul 27, 2010)

Great info in here...looking to build one soon!


----------



## BrandonD (Nov 16, 2015)

I have the same Klip It. New to the hobby and it's the only thing I use. Seems to work well. I use heartfelt beads. Mine didn't have a smell at all. I bought some cheap Spanish cedar veneer from Cigar Reserve (will do more business with them, they doubled my order w/ a handwritten note) to put in the bottom. Mostly because I don't plan on buying boxes any time soon to reclaim the cedar from them. Instead I stocked up on singles, sampler packs and a few five packs and that'll last me a good three months at 4/week.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Here's what mine looks like with the drawers, oops think I need a second one LOL. I have a couple of spanish cedar sheets lining the bottom and have 4 bovedas 65 in there all linving in perfect harmony. Whenever I open it, the aroma is fantastic!!


----------



## m_cat12 (Aug 25, 2015)

Here's my tupperdore. (hope the pic comes through). I don't have cedar in this one yet but I do have a few planks in my garage ready to be built.

Works well! I have a humi tube and digital readout consistently 67-69%.

I'm very appreciative for the many knowledgeable folks on this site...stearing me in the right direction.

Thank you.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Here are my two. Not as organized as some, but it works for me.


----------



## Tony Costa (Dec 17, 2016)

*Wrap or unwrap*

Recently joined up as this is a great forum for a newbie like myself. So I've read conflicting replies about whether to leave the cigars wrapped or unwrapped. I have a regular humidor and was planning on building a tupperdore - more for the long term storage and my shelf humidor for my daily. Now I keep 90-95% unwrapped in the humidor, but since I plan to use the tupperdore for long term, do you suggest keeping my sticks wrapped while left in there, and unwrap when moving them over to the shelf storage?

Thanks ahead of time!
Tony


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Tony Costa said:


> Recently joined up as this is a great forum for a newbie like myself. So I've read conflicting replies about whether to leave the cigars wrapped or unwrapped. I have a regular humidor and was planning on building a tupperdore - more for the long term storage and my shelf humidor for my daily. Now I keep 90-95% unwrapped in the humidor, but since I plan to use the tupperdore for long term, do you suggest keeping my sticks wrapped while left in there, and unwrap when moving them over to the shelf storage?
> 
> Thanks ahead of time!
> Tony


If you plan on moving them around I'd keep the cello on. Guys on here will tell you horror stories about what can happen handing your stash without the extra protection the cello provides.

Welcome to Puff!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

poppajon75 said:


> If you plan on moving them around I'd keep the cello on. Guys on here will tell you horror stories about what can happen handing your stash without the extra protection the cello provides.
> 
> Welcome to Puff!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


That would be me...

Welcome to the forum. CELLOS ON..It makes no difference in aging.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> That would be me...
> 
> Welcome to the forum. CELLOS ON..It makes no difference in aging.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I agree with the cello-on opinion. There will be differing opinions based on personal preference, which is totally fine and I would never suggest that someone is doing it "wrong" by taking the cello off. That being said, any science I've been able to find on the subject (which isn't done in controlled labs by any means, but still) says that humidity WILL permeate through cellophane. Here is one such example:


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Tony Costa said:


> Recently joined up as this is a great forum for a newbie like myself. So I've read conflicting replies about whether to leave the cigars wrapped or unwrapped. I have a regular humidor and was planning on building a tupperdore - more for the long term storage and my shelf humidor for my daily. Now I keep 90-95% unwrapped in the humidor, but since I plan to use the tupperdore for long term, do you suggest keeping my sticks wrapped while left in there, and unwrap when moving them over to the shelf storage?
> 
> Thanks ahead of time!
> Tony


I would leave your cigars wrapped. That's where most of the flavor comes from, and they get real messy to smoke once you take the wrapper off.


----------



## Tony Costa (Dec 17, 2016)

ok thanks for the input! At first I thought the above post was the only reply lol.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

The Klip-it tupperware is real popular. It can be had for a deal on fleabay. Assorted sizes to choose from. I found these at wallyworld earlier today.





















A little steep for the size in my opinion but, seem really sturdy and the seal appears to be rock solid.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

I use the Sistema. Priced well and come in various size. Tou can fit a Spanish cedar tray in the size up from mine.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

It's sad that when I saw a Rubbermaid commercial I thought tupperdor not leftovers.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

They definitely vary in ability to hold an RH. I get mine from Wally World. (The only store in our farm country area with some variety.) Bought a couple of small plastic containers with latches that looked like they'd work for holding a few sticks. But, they don't hold my target humidity. Glad they were cheap & I only got two. My larger containers work great.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> It's sad that when I saw a Rubbermaid commercial I thought tupperdor not leftovers.


Do you mean leftover food ? PEOPLE PUT FOOD IN RUBBERMAIDS ?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## JustJoshua (Dec 7, 2016)

I just ordered a big piece of Tupperware off amazon about the size of my coolidor to retire the cooler and get better RH stability. Surely going to get more in the future as I'm a sucker for good deals/sales.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

csk415 said:


>


My tup pictured is a 5l size. How many 65% packs are really needed? I currently have 2 in it but wonder if that's 1 to many since this thing seals pretty dang good?


----------



## SmokeSilent (Nov 27, 2016)

csk415 said:


> My tup pictured is a 5l size. How many 65% packs are really needed? I currently have 2 in it but wonder if that's 1 to many since this thing seals pretty dang good?


2 will help keep it regulated better as one doesn't have to work as hard to regulate. I think I remember in one of bovedas videos stating you can't have to many but you can have to little. Of course they do. Lol


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Found these little Steralite gems at a Dollar store for $6. Not sure of the exact dimensions but look great for some overflow and have a functional seal on them.


----------



## GreenPuffer (Jan 17, 2017)

*Plano Tackle Box*

Hey,
The long and short of this is I was supposed to go on inject-able Testosterone, but I developed a reaction to the serum. But when I was to go on it I thought it would be cool to have all the needles and syringes in a box for convenience and away from little hands. Though I do little fishing, this is the box I got. It is similar to travel humidor boxes sold in cigar stores, but transparent. It does have a rubber seal and it will float! :grin2: Plus the dividers are removable and adjustable.
_Does light effect Cigar quality if they are in cellophane wrapper?_


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

JustJoshua said:


> I just ordered a big piece of Tupperware off amazon about the size of my coolidor to retire the cooler and get better RH stability. Surely going to get more in the future as I'm a sucker for good deals/sales.


I don't understand why tupperware would have better RH stability than a cooler. Why is that. It seems my cooler seals well when closed and helps with temperature fluctuations. What advantages do tupperware have?


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

blackrabbit said:


> I don't understand why tupperware would have better RH stability than a cooler. Why is that. It seems my cooler seals well when closed and helps with temperature fluctuations. What advantages do tupperware have?


Same amount of storage taking up less space. Plus tupps look better than coolers if you don't have a secluded place to store them.


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks for the response. I have to build up my collection before I have to worry about the space and I don't mind the cooler look as I just have one thus far.


----------



## acitalianman13 (Jun 4, 2014)

I order me one of those containers and I'm going to line it with ceedar and leave it at my girls house so I will have cigars incase I'm in the mood.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf (Jun 25, 2016)

acitalianman13 said:


> I order me one of those containers and I'm going to line it with ceedar and leave it at my girls house so I will have cigars incase I'm in the mood.


But what if the mood to have a cigar strikes and you aren't there?? :wink2:

You'd better grab one for your place too. You'll thank me for this suggestion later on in the future. :grin2:


----------



## Bpo87 (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks for the picture! These help a lot to someone who is looking to start a Tupperdor! I was thinking I might get the smaller size but I figure as everyone says to buy the bigger one because I will probably run out of space soon enough. Plus the next size down is the same price as the bigger on Amazon right now.


----------

